# Vaping after the dentist



## MrSoomar (22/6/16)

So i had to have a tooth removed today at the dentist, i was wondering if i could still vape? 

Another dentist told me that i cannot smoke a cigarette for 2 days, as the wound can get infected, im not sure if its the nicotene or the other toxic chemicals in a cigarette that causes this 

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## blujeenz (22/6/16)

Vaping is fine after tooth removal, smoking isnt.
I vaped after a rear lower molar was extracted, required 4 stiches, no problems, seemed to heal faster too...compared to previous experience'a.
@Wyvern also experienced faster gum healing after 4 wisdom teeth were extracted... if I remember correctly.
Its attributed to the action of PG in the juice, so a higher pg ratio than the usual 80/20 vg/pg would be more beneficial.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrSoomar (22/6/16)

blujeenz said:


> Vaping is fine after tooth removal, smoking isnt.
> I vaped after a rear lower molar was extracted, required 4 stiches, no problems, seemed to heal faster too...compared to previous experience'a.
> @Wyvern also experienced faster gum healing after 4 wisdom teeth were extracted... if I remember correctly.
> Its attributed to the action of PG in the juice, so a higher pg ratio than the usual 80/20 vg/pg would be more beneficial.


 Whooohoooo!!! Thats fantastic! 

Im so glad to hear this info, but the lowest vg/pg juice i have i think is 60/40 i miiight just have a bottle of super steeped 50/50 laying around lmao gotta do some digging but its worth it! 

Thanks for the help bro! Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SQL -Jazz Guitar-Vapa (22/6/16)

MrSoomar said:


> So i had to have a tooth removed today at the dentist, i was wondering if i could still vape?
> 
> Another dentist told me that i cannot smoke a cigarette for 2 days, as the wound can get infected, im not sure if its the nicotene or the other toxic chemicals in a cigarette that causes this
> 
> Any help would be appreciated


Had wisdom teeth pulled 2 weeks ago, one of the buggers was so far back that it needed quite a bit of jaw bone drilling. Vaped the moment I was in my car after the procedure and no problems.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------

